# QLD Brays rock fires 28/11 & slow 29/11



## motiv8dan (Feb 22, 2011)

Very nice fish, and good report....


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

Great report

I waited till Sunday and went from Moffats - don't think anyone else was out - bit messy conditions.
Very quiet but managed a nice cod and a couple of grassies.

Love your work ! Those are a couple of nice snapper !

Cheers, Mark


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

Great work Alex, top day out.

GT's are nearly as good eating as Snapper I reckon.

Jeff.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice work. I'd be pretty happy about that as a day on the water. Four good solid fish there!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

great report alex.

what rod and reel did you get the bigger gt on. thats a solid fish, would have put up a good fight.

the mackerel must be due to appear up there so will expect some pics of those tomorrow.

congrats


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Great report mate, well done!

I hope the macks turn up for you too.

cheers andybear


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice one Alex. 4 solid fish. Spewing I didn't go now. Woke up to the alarm at 3:30 and turned over. There's always tomorrow......

Cheers

Greg


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Very nice Alex.
Hope the weather stays good for the rest of your vacation.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## FatYak83 (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice work Lapse, 
They are some good looking fish. I'm heading out around Brays tomorrow morning (Tuesday) launching from King boat ramp if you are still around. Conditions are looking pretty good. 
Regards, 
Ben


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Great way to starting your holidays Alex. Glad your enjoying your new rig. Should be some good saily boat weather come through on Friday :shock: .....get out, I dare ya.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Good work Alex, that's a cracker snap and a couple of power machines to boot. Look forward to more success on your holidays buddy.


----------



## yellowyak (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Alex,
I'm inspired to make Caloundra our next holiday destination.
What a top catch. Thanks for the notes.
Tony


----------



## FatYak83 (Aug 19, 2011)

Not much to tell really Alex.
Had a beautiful Snapper in the mid 60's range that decided to shake loose the jig head by the side of my Yak while I was trying to net him. Other than that lost two other plastics to either sharks or Macks - Single strong strike then a clean cut leader (mid to upper levels of water column). I thought that they might have been some early macks coming through but having never caught one before I am not an expert. Other than that just 2 undersized grassy sweet-lip that were chucked back. Not the best catching day but still a pleasant day out on the water.

Hope to be out again tomorrow if the weather holds.

Ben


----------



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

Great report...
Thanks, good to know there are nice fish in the neighbourhood.
I hope to have a kayak before weekend, so I might be able to see you on the water.
Cheers,
Iso


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Top effort Alex. The GTs school up on the rock and can be great sport on small poppers and slugs. Good to see the AI firing for you.


----------

